# Biscuit Joiner Reviews



## Jack Framboise (Aug 31, 2011)

I am considering getting my hands on a *biscuit joiner*.
I know that there's several manufacturers out there (Lamello, Triton, Dewalt, Makita...) that produce several joiners.
Just wondering whether anyone has any actual workshop experience that they'd like to share that might faciliate my decision?



Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jack,

I have the Porter Cable 557, and it's a great machine. I don't know if its available in your market.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jack, I own a Freud and it works fine. Another option is to use a Craftsman Bis-kit adaptor on your router; you would have to order one from the US. Depending on the jobs you plan on doing you can also use a slot cutter on a router table with the same results.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Jack

I own a deWalt DW685 which has been a reliable machine over many years. It has the advantage of being able to produce a continuous groove (useful for painted hardboard backs), but suffers from only doing 45° mitres, no other angles possible. In addition I also have a Mafell biscuit jointer which is marvellous as is the only BJ with a 3-position depth slot turret which allows you to set-up for jointing three different thicknesses of materials in a single project (e.g. 18mm MDF, 12mm MDF and say a 20mm offset for insetting panels, etc). The same front (with a different motor) has also been sold as AEG LF650, Atlas-Copco, Kress and Milwaukee (it was a joint venture). 

The others I've experienced are the deWalt DW682K, which has a rather large opening in the front (awkward with narrow rails, I believe the P-C has a similar problem). It can also end up with the fence out of alignment and "racking" if mishandled. The Makita 3901 I used on a job earlier this year was a well made, competent machine and is well worth a look. I've also used various Freuds and Trends, none of which struck me as anything special. the Lamellos are really nice (from limited use) - it's just that I couldn't justify that sort of expenditure, even for professional use

My personal recommendation would be to cast about for an AEG LF650 or Atlas-Copco (both brands now rolled-up into Milwaukee) on eBay or elsewhere as they can sometimes be had for £100 or so, new (a Milwaukee or Mafell are both circa £300 new)

Regards

Phil


----------



## Jack Framboise (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow, guys!
Thanks for the great info. Really useful stuff. I forgot how difficult it can be to make an informed purchase decision. The paradox of choice!
Anyone else got some good experience with *Biscuit Joiner* ?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have the DeWalt, don't remember the model #, but it's the one presently being sold. It is my third biscuit joiner, and by far, the best one. You need to choose one with a very solid, but easily adjustable fence system. This is the key to having a good biscuit joiner. Look at the DeWalt and the Porter Cable models, then compare them to the other models on the market. Find one with these features that you like and buy it. Biscuit joiners have matured since they initially came on the market and most of the better name manufacturers make very good ones now.

I once put biscuits in everything that I made, but have gone away from them, although not completely. I still use them, mostly for alignment now, and I never put glue on them anymore. I had problems with them when the glued biscuits dried and shrunk, pulling biscuit shaped dents in my flat panel glue-ups. Un-glued, snug fitting, biscuits used for alignment can't be beat. They just aren't the final answer in glue-up joinery that the salesmen once made them out to be.


Charley


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a PC and worked in a factory that used Dewalts. I would recommend either one.


----------



## Jack Framboise (Aug 31, 2011)

Guys,
thanks for the insight. I did a quick Google search and found this site on the good ole Biscuit Joiner that has some reviews.
I must say that I am leaning towards the Dewalt. Can't find too much bad on that plate joiner.


----------



## 603Country (Dec 1, 2010)

I have the Makita, and it has served me well. The only problem with it is that the dust port will clog up rapidly if you're cutting for big biscuits. Hooking a shop vac to it solves that problem, but I don't always want to take the time to do that. Other good news with the Makita is that the bottom plate opens up very easily if you want to change blades or clear the clogged dust port.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

I use a PC for many years now.
Work perfectly.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I used my old Elu DS140 again today, making drawers. I have a cheap but decent Aldi model also. A useful tool, but I have yet to do any mitres or angled joints other than at 90 degrees. The Elu doubles as a small circular saw.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

*Another De walt*

I agree that the lamello is by far a best bet but cost totally prohibitive.
Either Makita or the latest De Walt are best options. De Walt being better value for money in my opinion. I have the De Walt and it is faultless. £170 ish.
cheers
happy chipping


----------



## skewed (Dec 22, 2010)

*Loose Biscuit Joints DeWalt682*

Hello. I know this is an old thread but I'm hoping some DeWalt owners will come across it.
My 682 biscuit joiner is cutting what I consider to be loose joints. I'm using Bosch biscuits and they just float and slide around allowing the boards to move too much.
I've tightened the adjustment screws in as far as they'll go.
Still loose with all size biscuits.
Any ideas?
Thanks
Rob


----------



## rrj (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a Lamello top 20 which works great. Have used Freud, Dewalt and Porter Cable. What I don't like about them is that some of the parts are plastic and have had to replace those parts several times. The Lamello has all machined parts but as Phil P mentioned, not cheap. For limited use I would go with the Porter Cable as it is accurate and have found the Freud and Dewalt models I used to be less accurate.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a Wofcraft kit that fits my Craftsman Industrial 4-1/2 inch disc grinder and it works great.


----------



## copper1 (May 21, 2011)

*biscuit joiner*

I have had Porter Cable for a long time. It works great. I would make sure you get one that will do mitered joints. Many do not. I used the Craftsman router adapter for biscuit joining prior to owning the Porter Cable. It worked but was cumbersome. If anyone wants it(the Craftsman adapter) I will give it to you for shipping only. I am slow to read my emails. I'd get the Porter Cable again.


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

Not really a bisquit, and I have not used them but but I have heard many positive things about the Festool Domino. Price is not among them, neither for the machine nor for the joining elements.


----------



## mylink (May 10, 2017)

Wow, guys!
Thanks for the great info. Really useful stuff. I forgot how difficult it can be to make an informed purchase decision. The paradox of choice!
Anyone else got some good experience with Biscuit Joiner ?


----------



## mylink (May 10, 2017)

Wow, guys!
Thanks for the great info. Really useful stuff. I forgot how difficult it can be to make an informed purchase decision. The paradox of choice!
Anyone else got some good experience with Biscuit Joiner ?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

janaf said:


> Not really a bisquit, and I have not used them but but I* have heard many positive things about the Festool Domino. *Price is not among them, neither for the machine nor for the joining elements.


gear cases are breaking...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mylink said:


> Wow, guys!
> Thanks for the great info. Really useful stuff. I forgot how difficult it can be to make an informed purchase decision. The paradox of choice!
> Anyone else got some good experience with Biscuit Joiner ?


I have the 557 and rarely use it...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I also have the PC 557 and I use it when biscuits are the best way to join. I've also used the DeWalt and it is a good machine but not as versatile as the PC. As pointed out the PC fence will angle and accurately register to biscuit mitres. The PC is probably the heaviest of all the joiners but has always seemed just a tad underpowered compared to the DW not that that is a big deal. It's a good machine in my opinion.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have an older model P-C (maybe the 555?) which has been totally reliable over the last 20+ years, it's fault is the poor fence design. Unlike other brands (or later model P-C's as I understand), the fence does not register to the body of the machine and is held in place only by a couple of thumb screws and so is easily knocked out of alignment. I've learned to compensate for this by simply not using the fence but setting up for the cut by locating off the bottom of the housing - the slot, fortunately, is centered at 3/8" off that surface which is perfect for slotting the edge of 3/4" plywood. If I'm putting biscuits in the middle of panel - for fixed shelves or dividers for example - I merely clamp a straight edge across the panel and use that to locate the bottom of the housing. If I need to put double biscuits in a joint, I just shim up off the surface to locate the second slot.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@tomp913 Tom, never thought about a double biscuit. A particularly good idea for large picture frames. Offsetting by placing a piece of ply beneath the biscuit joiner is such a simple thing to do.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> @tomp913 Tom, never thought about a double biscuit. A particularly good idea for large picture frames. Offsetting by placing a piece of ply beneath the biscuit joiner is such a simple thing to do.


It also works when you want to offset the apron of a table to the front of the leg - I've done that for a hall table, but don't think that the biscuit would give a strong enough connection for anything that takes a lot of abuse. If you work out the numbers, you can put a double biscuit in a 3/4" thick apron and still have the apron set back from the leg. 

I used double biscuits on the handrail joint going down the stairs, although I guess that it would have been stronger if I'd made cut the biscuits parallel to the bottom of the section - but it's held up for about 5 years so far so I guess I'm OK.


----------

